# Virgin1 (Freeview) - users please read



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Virgin1 fans with Freeview may have noticed that the channel is no longer 24/7 and is now off air from 3am to 9am.

This means a new channel to download onto your TiVo meaning you will loose all your Virgin1 SPs (Freeview only).

I'll request the the outgoing Virgin1 is left on a couple of days for you to change over SPs.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Does this also affect Virgin 1 +1?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

No - V1+1 on Freeview is already a unique callsign.

V1 was the same as the full schedule callsign still used by Sky and VM.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Virgin1 fans with Freeview may have noticed that the channel is no longer 24/7 and is now off air from 3am to 9am.


I did; lots of blank recordings of Outer Limits.

I saw this morning that two of the BBC*i *channels have gone; 
will I no longer be able to watch Danny Baker presenting his radio show on Saturdays?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ericd121 said:


> I did; lots of blank recordings of Outer Limits.


Ah, I had a blank Outer Limits ep too - but didn't notice this was the reason...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The new Virgin1 for Freeview will download this evening - and (hopefully) you'll have a day or so to change over your SPs.


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Anything to save space on Freeview, eh  
Suppose I didn't have any SP's set anyway, just suggestions of programs from the x-files to the fresh prince of bel-air.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The missing hours are taken now by a telephone service in the 90's. 

It is only SPs that need changing - as long as you select the new Virgin1 Freeview callsign in 'channels I receive' - then suggestions and wishlists continue as if nothing changed.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

ozsat said:


> The new Virgin1 for Freeview will download this evening - and (hopefully) you'll have a day or so to change over your SPs.


I haven't seen any evidence of this. No messages from TiVo and all my SPs appear to be set to record well into the future. Am I missing anything?


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have to say that I'm with Staffie. I've not noticed any change and no message from TiVo HQ. My SP's seem to be recording OK. Am I being a little slow on the up-take ? It has been known...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

How about now?


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

ozsat said:


> How about now?


Nope.

I've just forced a daily call , Sunday 1 Nov 09:30 (ish)and waited for the data to be imported but there's no change and no new messages. My Virgin1 is still on Freeview channel 20 and seems to be 24/7. My season passes for Star Trek Voyager and Enterprise seem to be working fine. Whether I'll ever get round to watching them all is a different matter.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The 'new message' icon appears long after the loading - although the message appears long before the icon.

I can not check the data until tomorrow


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Has anybody still got the wrong version of Virgin1 on TiVo for #20 on Freeview?


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

ozsat said:


> Has anybody still got the wrong version of Virgin1 on TiVo for #20 on Freeview?


Mine changed with the daily call this morning.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

That's good!


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

ozsat said:


> Has anybody still got the wrong version of Virgin1 on TiVo for #20 on Freeview?


Mine changed yesterday ( wednesday ) too so all good here.

Thanks,

pj


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Perhaps I'm being a bit slow on this but here goes. Following the changes to Virgin1 on 20 the overnight listings for Virgin1+1 on 35 seem to be messed up (in NR13 at least).

I have a low priority Season Pass for "Game Pad" on Freeview "35 VRG1FV1 Virgin 1 Plus One Hour Freeview". This has been picking up a couple of episodes overnight but the recordings just display a message from Virgin telling you to retune your Freeview box.

Tivo still thinks they're being shown but presumably as Virgin1 is off air in the early hours there is no +1 version at this time?

Upcoming Episodes for Game Pad

```
Episode Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time 
  UNKNOWN   Sun 21st Jun 2009 VRG1FV1 Thu 12th Nov 04:25 
 UNKNOWN   Sun 21st Jun 2009 VRG1FV1 Thu 12th Nov 04:50 
 UNKNOWN   Mon 22nd Jun 2009 VRG1FV1 Fri 13th Nov 04:25 
 UNKNOWN   Mon 22nd Jun 2009 VRG1FV1 Fri 13th Nov 04:50 
 UNKNOWN   Mon 1st Sep 2008 VRG1FV1 Sat 14th Nov 04:25 
 UNKNOWN   Mon 1st Sep 2008 VRG1FV1 Sat 14th Nov 04:50
```
Friday shows these listings for 20 VIRG1FV 

```
20 VIRG1FV - Fri 13th Nov
Time Series Episode 
00:00 Roulette Nation UNKNOWN 
03:00 SIGN OFF UNKNOWN 
09:00 Takeshi's Castle UNKNOWN 
09:30 Takeshi's Castle UNKNOWN 
10:00 Home Video Heroes UNKNOWN 
10:30 Home Video Heroes UNKNOWN 
11:00 Seinfeld The Truth 
11:30 Seinfeld The Pen 
12:00 The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air Hilary Gets a Life 
12:30 The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air My Brother's Keeper 
13:00 My Wife and Kids Careful What You Wish For 
13:30 My Wife and Kids They Call Me El Foosay 
14:00 Star Trek: The Next Generation Too Short a Season 
15:00 Star Trek: Voyager Resistance 
16:00 Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Children of Time 
17:00 My Wife and Kids Careful What You Wish For 
17:30 My Wife and Kids They Call Me El Foosay 
18:00 The X Files Zero Sum 
19:00 Star Trek: Voyager Resistance 
20:00 The Hoff: When Scott Came to Stay The Hoff: When Scott Came to Stay (2/2) 
21:00 TNA Impact UNKNOWN 
23:00 Sexcetera UNKNOWN
```
And these for 35 VRG1FV1

```
35 VRG1FV1 - Fri 13th Nov
Time Series Episode 
00:00 Sexcetera UNKNOWN 
01:00 Roulette Nation UNKNOWN 
04:00 Travel Sick South Africa 
04:25 Game Pad UNKNOWN 
04:50 Game Pad UNKNOWN 
05:15 It's Not What You Know UNKNOWN 
06:00 SIGN OFF UNKNOWN 
18:00 My Wife and Kids Careful What You Wish For 
18:30 My Wife and Kids They Call Me El Foosay 
19:00 The X Files Zero Sum 
20:00 Star Trek: Voyager Resistance 
21:00 The Hoff: When Scott Came to Stay The Hoff: When Scott Came to Stay (2/2) 
22:00 TNA Impact UNKNOWN
```
I appreciate I'm probably the only person in the world who cares about Game Pad repeats but if the correct listings were loaded for both channels I'd be grateful


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There are some problems with the information for the Virgin1+1 channel on Freeview.

Their schedules say that it is a one-hour delay channel but only on air from 6pm to 1am and then again from 4am to 6am.

But I guess they are wrong.


----------

